# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  HDD Case 3.5"

## Leonardo

Γειααα.   Ψαχνω θηκη για να μετατρεψω τον εσωτερικο μου σκληρο δισκο σε εξωτερικο. Οποιος εχει ή ξερει που μπορω να βρω αξιοπιστη θηκη ας γραψει πλζζ.

Seagate Barracuda 3.5" 250GBytes 7200rpm SATA

----------

